# Canon EOS 80D in Stock at B&H Photo



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 26, 2016)

```
The brand new Canon EOS 80D is now <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/canon+80d/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">in stock and ready to ship</a> from B&H Photo. The body only as well as the lens kits are all available.</p>
<p>DPReview has found that the EOS 80D has <a href="http://www.dpreview.com/news/7168986570/canon-shows-dynamism-eos-80d-breaks-new-ground-for-canon-low-iso-dr" target="_blank">“broken new ground” for Canon in low ISO dynamic range performance</a>, which is great news for Canon shooters.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/canon+80d/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">Canon EOS 80D in stock at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 26, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> has “broken new ground” in low ISO dynamic range performance



Actually its: "EOS 80D breaks new ground for *Canon *low ISO DR". Some will mind the difference.


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 26, 2016)

Better than the 70D for sure. But overall it looks like less than "new ground" to me.

Am I the only one that does not think the 80D looks better (reduced to same sizes) than the 5DS/R @ev+5? And even at +ev0 to +ev2 not really better at all...? [Leaving aside the fact that DPReview insists on using the notoriously flawed Adobe LR color space for the 5DS/R for "fairness" reasons]

Anyway, always welcome with steps in the right direction, "new ground" or not.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 26, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Better than the 70D for sure. But overall it looks like less than "new ground" to me.
> 
> Am I the only one that does not think the 80D looks better (reduced to same sizes) than the 5DS/R @ev+5? And even at +ev0 to +ev2 not really better at all...? [Leaving aside the fact that DPReview insists on using the notoriously flawed Adobe LR color space for the 5DS/R for "fairness" reasons]
> 
> Anyway, always welcome with steps in the right direction, "new ground" or not.



You'd have to compare the same image taken at the same time under the same conditions. Higher Dynamic Range is not going to be apparent in every shot, and can't be seen by comparing different shots from different locations etc


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 26, 2016)

Etienne said:


> You'd have to compare the same image taken at the same time under the same conditions. Higher Dynamic Range is not going to be apparent in every shot, and can't be seen by comparing different shots from different locations etc



I was referring to the chart shots at dpreview. Have to believe they are consistent (?).


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 26, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > has “broken new ground” in low ISO dynamic range performance
> ...



You are correct, I updated the post.


----------



## Khufu (Mar 26, 2016)

Is this thing smaller and lighter than the 70D, or did I see some dodgy stats somewhere? (Well, I read it's lighter, not sure about dimensions)
I know this isn't everyone's reason for buying an XXD series camera </gross understatement> but I really like the small, solid chunkiness of the 70D compared to 60D and the 7D bodies have always struck me as a bit ridiculous 
(yeah, I'm also a fan of the SL1! Shame they made its fps/buffer performance lame after developing that nifty shutter mechanism, giving it THE best Canon APS-C sensor and high-end screen... was almost a super-camera of sorts!)


----------



## slclick (Mar 26, 2016)

Khufu said:


> Is this thing smaller and lighter than the 70D, or did I see some dodgy stats somewhere? (Well, I read it's lighter, not sure about dimensions)
> I know this isn't everyone's reason for buying an XXD series camera </gross understatement> but I really like the small, solid chunkiness of the 70D compared to 60D and the 7D bodies have always struck me as a bit ridiculous
> (yeah, I'm also a fan of the SL1! Shame they made its fps/buffer performance lame after developing that nifty shutter mechanism, giving it THE best Canon APS-C sensor and high-end screen... was almost a super-camera of sorts!)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2016)

Just use the tool of DPreview and compare the 80D with D7200 or even D5500. It looks absolutely hideous in comparison, full of noise and false colours. 
Since when should we applaud a premium and very expensive company that makes an improvement compared to its own ridiculous products (in term of DR) when they dont even meet the competition level of 2 years ago???

I appreciate Canon for their lenses and their ergonomics and reliability. 
It is really a shame that they fall back like this in some areas. I don't consider it normal to have more post processing latitude and DR with a 500$ D5300 than with a 3000$ 5dIII. And I owned both and did my best images with the former.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 26, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Just use the tool of DPreview and compare the 80D with D7200 or even D5500. It looks absolutely hideous in comparison, full of noise and false colours.
> Since when should we applaud a premium and very expensive company that makes an improvement compared to its own ridiculous products (in term of DR) when they dont even meet the competition level of 2 years ago???
> 
> I appreciate Canon for their lenses and their ergonomics and reliability.
> It is really a shame that they fall back like this in some areas. I don't consider it normal to have more post processing latitude and DR with a 500$ D5300 than with a 3000$ 5dIII. And I owned both and did my best images with the former.



I wish Canon was best at everything too, but it's the overall package that you have to live with. 

I'm using the 5D3, but I'm considering an 80D as well. The touchscreen with DPAF combo would be very handy for video (no other DSLR has this), especially for solo interviews, and extra DR is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 26, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > You'd have to compare the same image taken at the same time under the same conditions. Higher Dynamic Range is not going to be apparent in every shot, and can't be seen by comparing different shots from different locations etc
> ...



Ok, makes sense. My bad.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 26, 2016)

slclick said:


> Khufu said:
> 
> 
> > Is this thing smaller and lighter than the 70D, or did I see some dodgy stats somewhere? (Well, I read it's lighter, not sure about dimensions)
> ...



The size/weight differences between the 60D-70D-80D are miniscule. The 7D is bigger and heavier.


----------



## Adelino (Mar 26, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Just use the tool of DPreview and compare the 80D with D7200 or even D5500. It looks absolutely hideous in comparison, full of noise and false colours.
> Since when should we applaud a premium and very expensive company that makes an improvement compared to its own ridiculous products (in term of DR) when they dont even meet the competition level of 2 years ago???
> 
> I appreciate Canon for their lenses and their ergonomics and reliability.
> It is really a shame that they fall back like this in some areas. I don't consider it normal to have more post processing latitude and DR with a 500$ D5300 than with a 3000$ 5dIII. And I owned both and did my best images with the former.



It would be a rare company that beats the competition in every way. I, for one am happy that Canon is catching up in this regard. Hopefully they keep pushing and catch up or surpass the Sony sensors. (not holding my breath though)


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 26, 2016)

Maiaibing said:


> Better than the 70D for sure. But overall it looks like less than "new ground" to me.
> 
> Am I the only one that does not think the 80D looks better (reduced to same sizes)


well, you may be the only one that would do such a comparison.

considering they are different sensor sizes, and the 80D sensor would be around 62MP full frame.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 26, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Just use the tool of DPreview and compare the 80D with D7200 or even D5500. It looks absolutely hideous in comparison, full of noise and false colours.
> Since when should we applaud a premium and very expensive company that makes an improvement compared to its own ridiculous products (in term of DR) when they dont even meet the competition level of 2 years ago?



did you also take into account the extreme color cast the D7200 does under extreme pushes? and how difficult that would be to change, since the tint / cast would change depending on how much you pushed each pixel?

not to mention, using the same tool, it's really only around 2/3EV's off the D7200. also keep in mind there's some spaitial filtering as the NEF for the D7200 normalizes the black level - a CR2 does not.

and the 80D maintains far better colors.

and it's far better than the A6000 which apparently was no slouch.


----------



## Jopa (Mar 26, 2016)

Canon users rejoice  Can't wait for an improved 5dsr version now. But so far the plan is as follows:
1. Buy an 80D
2. Start taking underexposed images
3. Lift exposure +5 stops in PP
4. ????????
5. Profit!


----------



## ironfreak (Mar 27, 2016)

I still think that D7200 beats 80D.

Nikon offers excellent package in terms of vivid colors, low noise at high ISO, build quality and Nikkor lenses are also very good, I mean equally good as Canon's lenses. But Nikon's body feels solid in hand. I am not generalizing, but this is what I felt when I used D7100 and EOS 70D. Also, D750 rocks! I am not very expert to understand too much technology of color measurement, EV + or - values. But talking in terms of serious hobbyst or semi pro.

But I'm eagerly waiting for EOS 5D Mark IV or 5DX, whichever is that! (Because I so loved 5D Mark III...)

So, if given chance, I'd pick D7200 over 80D.


----------



## slclick (Mar 27, 2016)

ironfreak said:


> I still think that D7200 beats 80D.
> 
> Nikon offers excellent package in terms of vivid colors, low noise at high ISO, build quality and Nikkor lenses are also very good, I mean equally good as Canon's lenses. But Nikon's body feels solid in hand. I am not generalizing, but this is what I felt when I used D7100 and EOS 70D. Also, D750 rocks! I am not very expert to understand too much technology of color measurement, EV + or - values. But talking in terms of serious hobbyst or semi pro.
> 
> ...



So, you'd get the Nikon over the Canon, is that what you're saying?


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 27, 2016)

Assuming reviews continue to come in positive, and assuming the price drops in 6 months, this is all the second camera/sports camera I need. The 7d2 is a bit of overkill for my sports uses, and this 80d sensor is probably better anyway. 

On the other hand, what of the full frame lines? What will Canon do with the 6d2; more than a 19 point AF upgrade I hope? And will the 5d4 really give something great? My 6d could become my 2nd camera to either of those bodies. 

I also think I could realistically see myself paralyzed with indecision for the next year too, but I can't decide that either.


----------



## slclick (Mar 27, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> Assuming reviews continue to come in positive, and assuming the price drops in 6 months, this is all the second camera/sports camera I need. The 7d2 is a bit of overkill for my sports uses, and this 80d sensor is probably better anyway.
> 
> On the other hand, what of the full frame lines? What will Canon do with the 6d2; more than a 19 point AF upgrade I hope? And will the 5d4 really give something great? My 6d could become my 2nd camera to either of those bodies.
> 
> I also think I could realistically see myself paralyzed with indecision for the next year too, but I can't decide that either.



I know what you mean. I haven't had a 2nd body in some time and currently have nothing faster than f/2. Holding out on new releases vs deals on current gear can be maddening!


----------



## ranplett (Mar 28, 2016)

ironfreak said:


> I still think that D7200 beats 80D.



Yeah it looks like you could get away with an extra stop with the D7200. Still, pulling shadows by 4 stops on the Canon is quite good, and probably more than I'll ever need. So the Canon is about 80% as good as the D7200 *in that regard.*

On the other hand, given the incredibly comprehensive ecosystem and the solid reliability of Canon (my ~8 year old 5D II batteries are still getting me 1200 shots per charge), I'd be very happy with that tradeoff.


----------



## ironfreak (Mar 28, 2016)

slclick said:


> So, you'd get the Nikon over the Canon, is that what you're saying?



Yeah, if I have to choose a cropped sensor body. Not jumping to conclusion about EOS 80D, since I based my statement on my experience of using both EOS 70D and D7100.


----------



## RickWagoner (Mar 28, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> Assuming reviews continue to come in positive, and assuming the price drops in 6 months, this is all the second camera/sports camera I need. The 7d2 is a bit of overkill for my sports uses, and this 80d sensor is probably better anyway.
> 
> On the other hand, what of the full frame lines? What will Canon do with the 6d2; more than a 19 point AF upgrade I hope? And will the 5d4 really give something great? My 6d could become my 2nd camera to either of those bodies.
> 
> I also think I could realistically see myself paralyzed with indecision for the next year too, but I can't decide that either.



You're comparing a 80d, 7d2, 6D, 6d2, and a 5d4 together. That is like comparing Apples to Oranges to Deli Meat to Canned Beans....wtf? you do understand you're the one taking the picture and not the camera right?

I would not be betting on the 80D price drop within the first year, esp with the high rate the 70D's are still moving around $1,000 each now. The big price war days are over with Canon dealers and even the 70D only dropped $200 from today back to its introduction three years ago. It should change a bit by the end of summer as the 80D becomes more widespread to the mass public but even then once a few rebels get updated and the SL2 comes that will keep the price of the 80D close to what it is today, you may see $50-100 off on a package kit deal but the savings is more from the lens and not the body.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 28, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> Assuming reviews continue to come in positive, and assuming the price drops in 6 months, this is all the second camera/sports camera I need. The 7d2 is a bit of overkill for my sports uses, and this 80d sensor is probably better anyway.
> 
> On the other hand, what of the full frame lines? What will Canon do with the 6d2; more than a 19 point AF upgrade I hope? And will the 5d4 really give something great? My 6d could become my 2nd camera to either of those bodies.
> 
> I also think I could realistically see myself paralyzed with indecision for the next year too, but I can't decide that either.


Also in a month or two, B&H and Adorama will start offering bundles. Coupled with price drop those bundles will make this camera a tempting buy even for 70D users. Although I am going tk save up for FF camera.


----------



## schmidtfilme (Mar 28, 2016)

I ordered mine from Amazon Germany shortly after it was listed. Still no ship date given.......


----------



## sleepnever (Mar 28, 2016)

Switch over to compare with a Sony A7R II, and the broken ground gets utterly destroyed by Sony. C'mon Canon!


----------



## j-nord (Mar 28, 2016)

slclick said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming reviews continue to come in positive, and assuming the price drops in 6 months, this is all the second camera/sports camera I need. The 7d2 is a bit of overkill for my sports uses, and this 80d sensor is probably better anyway.
> ...


I'm in the same boat, I can't decide what upgrade paths to follow and Im waiting as patiently as I can. The 5d4 will be the real indicator when ever it's finally announced...


----------



## Adelino (Mar 29, 2016)

I really hope 6D2 is a FF version of 80D,


----------



## glness (Mar 29, 2016)

According to the "Comparometer" at Imaging Resource, it seems quite apparent the 80D sensor hasn't broken new ground. There is not much discernible different in noise at all ISO levels than the 70D. I hope I am wrong, but this seems like another classic case of "over promise; under deliver." The sensor underperforms the latest APS-C sensors of Canon's main competitors.


----------

